# Cruze Camping



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

It has been asked what the best way to catch some zzz's in the Cruze is, and below is my best solution. I recently drove up from Phoenix to Salt Lake City, and the two nights I spent in the car were quite comfortable.

First to mention: I am ~183cm and ~92kg. I doubt someone any taller/heavier than myself could pull this off. Also, some issues with claustrophobia may be an issue. I can sleep on my side, but just barely.

To summarize, I have a folding mattress that I lay into the trunk using the seat folded down. I put my head in the trunk because I find it a little easier to crawl in/out that way, and more importantly I'm tall enough that my feet are off the seat back (so resting my head there would be awkward).

First thing is to remove the rear seat bottom, seen here http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/4135-back-seat-removal.html and http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/161-interior-tutorials/6478-how-remove-your-front-back-seats.html. After the initial struggle to understand the holding mechanism I can now remove/install in about 5 minutes. This allows the seats to fold down almost perfectly flat.

Next I have 4" of Styrofoam forming a spacer, as the seat back is roughly 4 inches higher than the trunk floor. I actually have two pieces of 2" Styrofoam on top of each other (if you ever want, I can get on my soapbox about how awesome Styrofoam is as a building material). Something like Owens Corning FOAMULAR 250 2 in. x 2 ft. x 8 ft. Tongue and Groove R-10 Insulation Sheathing-24DD - The Home Depot

On top of that I lay a folding mattress. The fold down is almost exactly 2' wide, and this mattress is just a little long (it can fit but is compressed a bit): http://www.amazon.com/Brand-Shikibu...=1442948021&sr=8-8&keywords=tri+fold+mattress

Lastly, I have a blindfold (winter headband), earplugs, and a travel neck pillow. I'm too tall for a full size pillow, and the earplugs/blindfold allow me to sleep at truck stops. Staying in truck stops is the big advantage over a tent. However, it is nice to stay on BLM land as you can change clothes just outside the car.


----------

